# For god sake don't buy a car with 2.0 T FSI engine



## edy777 (Nov 28, 2009)

I don't want to show how am I pissed off,but I think it's time for all of you to recognize that TFSI engine is the worst ever engine built,it's crap,I would like to see the eyes of that engineer that made it.....I had a lot of cars,Bmw,Mercedes,Ford lot's of Audi's,but that kind of sheet is seen for the first time....I just don't have the words for that Crap.....I had so many problems with the engine,i could probably buy one more now,and it's only 55k,sheet....If someone wants to discuss this,try to ignore all the posts of damages,sounds and other stuff that happened with all of your cars and what is most crazy these cars are almost new.....The Volkswagen made a big mistake and i think all customers should bring those problems to some newspapers and journals to get these Germans think of what they done...


----------



## ThumbThumbs (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: For god sake don't buy a car with 2.0 T FSI engine (edy777)*

and what problems have u had exactly?


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: For god sake don't buy a car with 2.0 T FSI engine (edy777)*

I don't understand what you are saying !!!
Mine is working exactly as it should !!!
My cam follower is wearing thin, my DV is busted, my PCV leaks just fine,
and i'm starting to think my coils are also going bezerk (but thats fine cause it about that mileage)...








So yeah, what problems are you experiencing ???


----------



## ThumbThumbs (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: For god sake don't buy a car with 2.0 T FSI engine (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_I don't understand what you are saying !!!
*Mine is working exactly as it should !!!
My cam follower is wearing thin, my DV is busted, my PCV leaks just fine*,
and i'm starting to think my coils are also going bezerk (but thats fine cause it about that mileage)...








So yeah, what problems are you experiencing ???


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: For god sake don't buy a car with 2.0 T FSI engine (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_
So yeah, what problems are you experiencing ???


----------



## mk6_myke (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: For god sake don't buy a car with 2.0 T FSI engine ([email protected])*

ahaha, what problems ddude? i think its the second best! and there is a difference between 2.0 TFSI and a 2.0T FSI. FSI FTW! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: For god sake don't buy a car with 2.0 T FSI engine (edy777)*

This is probably OOOO-A3 so just ignore him.


----------



## mac sauce (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: For god sake don't buy a car with 2.0 T FSI engine (Rogerthat)*

yeah! **** 2.0t's!


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: For god sake don't buy a car with 2.0 T FSI engine (mac sauce)*

Since there has been no response, we'll ask again......what issues?! 
I mean, we have customer that come in and have to leave their cars for a week or longer to correct all the issues with the 2.0T engine/car, but when they leave, they are ahppy with the "like-new" engine again. It's VWs first D-rect-Injected engine and it has issues, go figure!! Look at the Touareg when it was released in 2004 to US....I have never worked on so many Touaregs in my life!!! 5 recalls all released at the same time that would take about 6 hours to complete. 
But yes, I had a Passat that needed all of the following in a 1-month span......
-Electronic Steering Column Lock/Comfort Conv. Module replacement
-Intake camshaft/HPFP
-Injectors due to carbon on tips effecting spray
-Intake valve de-carbon
-Intake Manifold Runner Control valve
-Entire A/C system due to compressor failure
-Catalytic Convertor flange weld breaking at turbo
-Trunk latch not allowing truck to close
Add that all up and it was over $8K, but it was a company car for the business and when we were done with it, he said it ran like the day he bought it. All he had ever done was oil changes and tire rotations. We put a set of plugs in it and did the rest of the work and he has been thrilled with the car, owned it for 115K miles and everything caught up at once due to lack of dealer maintanence cycles. 
But there again, each car is different...........you get some that are AWESOME and others that just flat out suck!!! My buddy bought a GTI that had bad luck from day 1 and got totalled, but almsot would say the car needed it..........wouldn't have a long life! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
-J. Hines


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: For god sake don't buy a car with 2.0 T FSI engine (jhines_06gli)*

I disagree.
Mine purrs.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

$3k in repairs in first 6 months of ownership for me. It is now working pretty well, except now my AC system (even after being replaced under warranty before i bought the car) is on its way out too... and im gonna end up eating it.
i love my car, but seriously, my Honda Civic SI, that i boosted on stock bottom end, is still chugging along at over 140k miles now... boosted for over 100,000 of them... NO REPAIRS NEEDED YET. lmao. well, other than belts and plugs and general maintenance. Event the coil packs are lasting forever on that thing.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


















__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Meaty Ochre (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: For god sake don't buy a car with 2.0 T FSI engine (rickjaguar)*

You want a bad engine and a dealer that will prob deny warranty coverage on it, go buy a mazda speed3 and complain. Atleast vw hasnt been douches about fixing problems that they have had with the engines. I dont know how many speed3 motors ive heard of blowing up COMPLETLEY and dealer denying warranty because the car was "abused". I guess your not suppose to floor whats suppose to be considered a quick car.


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: For god sake don't buy a car with 2.0 T FSI engine (edy777)*


_Quote, originally posted by *edy777* »_*I don't want to show how am I pissed off,but *I think it's time for all of you to recognize that TFSI engine is the worst ever engine built,it's crap,I would like to see the eyes of that engineer that made it.....I had a lot of cars,Bmw,Mercedes,Ford lot's of Audi's,but that kind of sheet is seen for the first time....*I just don't have the words for that Crap.....I had so many problems with the engine*,i could probably buy one more now,and it's only 55k,sheet....If someone wants to discuss this,try to ignore all the posts of damages,sounds and other stuff that happened with all of your cars and what is most crazy these cars are almost new.....The Volkswagen made a big mistake and i think all customers should bring those problems to some newspapers and journals to get these Germans think of what they done...










you just went on a tirade of why the engine _sucks_ but didnt state why. good argument.
watch it be somethin like no courtesy light in the engine bay...

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## vliou (Nov 22, 2009)

I do share the OP's anger. I've had my car since March and learnt all about everything that can go wrong...
But then again here's the thing.
1) You're buying German...I knew from the getgo this would be a learning curve and a PITA / but the reward is...in the driving experience...
2) 95% of 2.0T FSI owners will not know what is discussed on these forums...just because we know, makes us educated and ready for when problems arise. However, it does also make us frustrated and paranoid - almost waiting for things to break...but stop living in fear. I've accepted my HPFP problems, fuel dilution, flashpoint reduction, PCV issues, DV issues etc etc. But right now, it's running great. I know how to check these on a regular basis - what more can you ask for?...
I will admit, however, my next car will be a port injection vehicle. Maybe a used C - class, or maybe I might go back to Japanese makes (Lexus/Infiniti) and drive an applicance instead...but for the meantime, i'm quite content with my A4.


----------



## TAIVWAUDITECH (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: (vliou)*

VW & Audi make cars that are fun to drive,but crap mechanically.......


----------



## vliou (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: (TAIVWAUDITECH)*

This is really simple...
Basically, if I cross the road, I can get killed. But do I still cross the road? Yes.
Driving Japanese is like crossing the road wearing a reflective yellow vest. Is there a less chance of being killed? Yes - but you look like a retard.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

i don't see why your being such an ****** you bought the first engine of its kind from vw/audi. If you did your research and understood how cars work you would know first run cars/engines have issues. 
main problems
cam follower = solved by using a roller cam in there new engine / H2 sport has fixed this issue
PCV = if it fails they will replace the system but a 200 buck catch can will solve a whole mess of issues EVERY DI car will eventually face. 
DV = will fix under warranty or replace it with there new D revision for like 100 bucks 
A/C = they will fix that if you are in warranty 
Coil packs = they recalled a bunch of cars and will replace them even if they are not bad. 
the 2.0T won engine of the year for 4 years it produces stock 100 HP per litre and can produce up to 400 on pump gas and BT kits 
what did yo expect? those numbers used to be unheard of of course its a hi strung engine. 
maybe you should have bought a GM boat with a 4 litre V6 they are relaib.... er wait my dad just had his GM engine kill itself with a massive coolant leak in the engine... 
**** happens







get the most use out of your warranty and fix the faults of the car if you can (change oil often, catch can, H2 sports cam roller fix/replace cam follower every 20k) or sell the car. 
my friends mazda was so much better then the whole coolent system failed after 30k and kill the car too great engine







(mazde only paid for the engine and not the labour as well) 
the new GTR kills trannys and voids warranties faster then it can get to 60 
my dad's old ford had complete suspension failure after the left side bail joint fell off on the highway







(car was 2 years old) 
cara are not toys you have to look after them and understand what you are getting into and not trust a brand of what the sales guy tells you. teach yourself and research http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif even then you can still get ****ed. 
Your a complete tool if you think that qualifies this to be the worst engine ever made.....











_Modified by tdotA3mike at 9:15 PM 1/9/2010_


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

ibtl


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: (rysskii3)*

Well in 4 years and 55k miles I've changed 1 cam follower and 2 ignition coils....Yeah, it's a lemon


----------



## mk6_myke (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdotA3mike* »_i don't see why your being such an ****** you bought the first engine of its kind from vw/audi. If you did your research and understood how cars work you would know first run cars/engines have issues. 
main problems
cam follower = solved by using a roller cam in there new engine / H2 sport has fixed this issue
PCV = if it fails they will replace the system but a 200 buck catch can will solve a whole mess of issues EVERY DI car will eventually face. 
DV = will fix under warranty or replace it with there new D revision for like 100 bucks 
A/C = they will fix that if you are in warranty 
Coil packs = they recalled a bunch of cars and will replace them even if they are not bad. 
the 2.0T won engine of the year for 4 years it produces stock 100 HP per litre and can produce up to 400 on pump gas and BT kits 
what did yo expect? those numbers used to be unheard of of course its a hi strung engine. 
maybe you should have bought a GM boat with a 4 litre V6 they are relaib.... er wait my dad just had his GM engine kill itself with a massive coolant leak in the engine... 
**** happens







get the most use out of your warranty and fix the faults of the car if you can (change oil often, catch can, H2 sports cam roller fix/replace cam follower every 20k) or sell the car. 
my friends mazda was so much better then the whole coolent system failed after 30k and kill the car too great engine







(mazde only paid for the engine and not the labour as well) 
the new GTR kills trannys and voids warranties faster then it can get to 60 
my dad's old ford had complete suspension failure after the left side bail joint fell off on the highway







(car was 2 years old) 
cara are not toys you have to look after them and understand what you are getting into and not trust a brand of what the sales guy tells you. teach yourself and research http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif even then you can still get ****ed. 
Your a complete tool if you think that qualifies this to be the worst engine ever made.....









_Modified by tdotA3mike at 9:15 PM 1/9/2010_


couldnt have said it better myself!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdotA3mike* »_
maybe you should have bought a GM boat with a 4 litre V6 they are relaib.... er wait my dad just had his GM engine kill itself with a massive coolant leak in the engine... 

I've got an s10 with the 4.3 V6. Now I never liked american cars at all but that 4.3 is bulletproof (almost). I got my S10 dirt cheap cuz it had the intake manifold gasket leak you're talking about. They do make upgraded metal gaskets for it.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

I had zero problems for the 20k miles I had my fsi. chiped since 300 miles and gt3071r since 12k. DSG as well. 
This ranting is for the birds. Then again, I replaced all the known faulty stuff before they became an issue with better stuff. hence no problems. 


_Modified by Lou_Y2mK5 at 8:40 PM 1-9-2010_


----------



## surfo (Jan 6, 2006)

oohh yeah. I have seen a lot of 2.0t engine parts fail with less than 15k on them!!, here in Mexico recalls are joke! oh and local performance software dealers shake when flashing a 2.0t knowing that 90% of them will claim that new software was the cause of parts failure and vw/audi dealers refuse to change parts...
I love my 1.8t !!


----------



## iGen3 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: (surfo)*

I like mine. It's fast. It's been a bit expensive to maintain compared to the other dub's i've owned though. at about 117k miles now, and since i replaced the PCV, DV, Coilpacks, Cam, HPFP, AC compressor, injectors and hand-picked the carbon deposits out, (all out of warranty and on my dime) it's been great! OH, I might get a few nickels back on the coilpack recall if I ever stop DRIVING it long enough to pick up new coils. You guys with warranties are funny. mine was perfect till the warranty ran out after a year and a half.


----------



## Aguilar (Jan 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *edy777* »_I don't want to show how am I pissed off,but I think it's time for all of you to recognize that TFSI engine is the worst ever engine built,it's crap,I would like to see the eyes of that engineer that made it.....I had a lot of cars,Bmw,Mercedes,Ford lot's of Audi's,but that kind of sheet is seen for the first time....I just don't have the words for that Crap.....I had so many problems with the engine,i could probably buy one more now,and it's only 55k,sheet....If someone wants to discuss this,try to ignore all the posts of damages,sounds and other stuff that happened with all of your cars and what is most crazy these cars are almost new.....The Volkswagen made a big mistake and i think all customers should bring those problems to some newspapers and journals to get these Germans think of what they done...









Worst written post I have read in a while. I do read a lot too.


----------



## vliou (Nov 22, 2009)

EVERY ENGINE HAS IT'S OWN PROBLEMS. Stop bitching and enjoy the god damn car. If you expected Japanese reliability on a German car - well...BYE. I'd rather crash and burn in style than crash and burn in a damn appliance.


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: For god sake don't buy a car with 2.0 T FSI engine (Rogerthat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rogerthat* »_This is probably OOOO-A3 so just ignore him.
















Oh, bite me.


----------



## Sympley (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (vliou)*

Sorry guys but I can see where OP is coming from and need to defend a bit. I have to say that I hate my engine as well. Nothing but problems, yes these are the common problem for FSi but com-on, enough is enough. On Monday car will be in dealership for 17th time. Out of these 17 times 14 are engine related issues. Car is only 3 years old, with 57,000km, and all the oil changes and services done by overall pretty good dealer.
I need to disagree and say that the the engine should have been only mass produced after issues/kinks have been worked out. I don't think I should be responsible to go and look for aftermarket solutions. If VW wants extra volume in their dealership bays they should have at least designed these components to fail after warranty expires. 
I also disagree with these saying that this should be acceptable, and we should be not be complaining. You might be the lucky ones that this **** is not happening or have the money to afford all the extra aftermarket fixes. I bought this car because I like it , it has a award winning engine, and I wanted to get something that will last me for a long time. I figure $42,000(canadian) would buy me a very good and reliable car, I guess I was wrong, or maybe it is just my luck but the more I spend on a car the more issues I have. 
1st car Hyundai Pony - free freaking tank 0 issues, sold @ 150,000Km
2nd car Hyundai Excel SE - $13,000Km, sold @ 160,000Km, had 2 small issues
3rd car Hyundai Accent GT - $17,000Km, sold @ 140,000Km had 4 small issues
4th car Olds Alero - $33,000 - beautiful car, but started to fall apart after 4 years.
5th car 2006 Jetta - $42,000 - lost count of all the issues. Still undecided what to do, keep fixing or sell. If I sell then who know what I will get seems to me that companies have went down in the QA department and rush cars to market without doing proper testing on 
things.
Wife`s car 2006 Honda Civic - $22,000 - 0, and I mean 0 issues and she already put 91,000Km on it...damn. Obviously not as fun or good looking but engine is solid.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## edy777 (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: For god sake don't buy a car with 2.0 T FSI engine (edy777)*

See what I mean?







I really agree that car is fun to drive and it's good looking,but the Engine had to be tested to 100k than released to serial production...I don't have to complain about issues because they are all the same and as for me,it means that the Engine is crap...







I've bought my car with 55k mileage,The parts I've changed in three month period and 1000k are-1. Coil packs(twice),2.HPFP3.Cam follower4.Dv5.All timing belts and rods.6.Water pump-Now after all the repairs the car started sounded like a truck with loud ticking noise,Gone to garage checked the oil,it has metal fragments,popped the head all seems right,tomorrow I will start rebuilding the whole engine....







So don't try to say it is a good engineered and tested engine....







The oil was changed,so don't try to suggest it was a problem...


----------



## edy777 (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: For god sake don't buy a car with 2.0 T FSI engine (edy777)*

And Sorry for my English if it has some Grammar issues,I am not from English spoken Country.


----------



## edy777 (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: For god sake don't buy a car with 2.0 T FSI engine (edy777)*

One more thing,I really admire that you guys are solving all those issues,your posts helped me a lot....I just don't want to believe we desire such crap from Volkswagen,think of what to do for people that bought these cars after warranty,when I bought a 3 year car I thought it would bring me reliability,fun and great feeling of owing it....Now I am completely disappointed....I sold my S8 from 99'',it had 150k and no issues,only oil changes,timing belts and other common service,now i want it back....


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: For god sake don't buy a car with 2.0 T FSI engine (edy777)*


_Quote, originally posted by *edy777* »_I don't want to show how am I pissed off,but I think it's time for all of you to recognize that TFSI engine is the worst ever engine built,it's crap,I would like to see the eyes of that engineer that made it.....I had a lot of cars,Bmw,Mercedes,Ford lot's of Audi's,but that kind of sheet is seen for the first time....I just don't have the words for that Crap.....I had so many problems with the engine,i could probably buy one more now,and it's only 55k,sheet....If someone wants to discuss this,try to ignore all the posts of damages,sounds and other stuff that happened with all of your cars and what is most crazy these cars are almost new.....The Volkswagen made a big mistake and i think all customers should bring those problems to some newspapers and journals to get these Germans think of what they done...









This guy is just a Troll. Ignore him


----------



## vwguy13 (Oct 5, 2008)

driving mine since 07 and never had any problems and love it


----------



## vliou (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: For god sake don't buy a car with 2.0 T FSI engine (saaber2)*

My folks used to own a 4.4L BMW X5 - which drove great, but every 2 weeks (like clockwork), the CEL would come on - and it was a different problem every time. From O2 sensors to ECU failures / it was all out of warranty. We owned the car for 1.5 years (bought it used obviously) and I had a HUGE stack of repair work done.
The engine never won a 10 best award, and it certainly was a PITA because every week something NEW would go wrong.
Compare that to the 2.0T FSI / where there are really only around 5 things wrong with it - each with clear symptoms. People are getting all worried over this when it simply comes down to inspections of X parts every X Km...
I'd take my 2.0L engine anyday...


----------



## MKV John. (Jan 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

i hate my fsi, i still try to love it though, it's like an adopted baby.


----------



## tico (Sep 16, 2004)

I have both a FSI GTI with ZERO issues and I have a TSI A3 and love both them. Nevermind I just got a little light and message saying tire pressure is low.


----------



## edy777 (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: (tico)*

You can try to ignore it,say everything is fine,but it is still weak engine...As for those who has new models of tsi and tfsi that has no such problems,it proves that Volkswagen uses his clients as a Rabbits for testing his new product and those who still have cars older....Oh they don't give a sh....It's out of a warranty anyway...







That's a fact...As for Bmw I didn't seen any of their Engine that needed to be opened up and inspected with 55k odometer or even less...4.4 is one of weakest engines of BMW,but it roles to 120k with no openings....


----------



## hinshu (May 29, 2001)

*Re: (edy777)*


_Quote, originally posted by *edy777* »_You can try to ignore it,say everything is fine,but it is still weak engine... 

you're kidding right? This quote reminds me of the fact that there are just two types of people in this world, Car Owners and Drivers.
*Car Owners* know how to sign lease and loan agreements, start the car and place a McDonalds cup with an improperly secured lid in the cup holder. Occasionally they can change the station while driving, and remember to change the oil only 10k miles past the last scheduled change. They fail at signalling and almost always drive slow in the fast lane.
*Drivers* know more about their car than the owners manual does. Takes pride in their car and realizes that nothing is 100%, but in an attempt to strive to perfection fixes things before they fail, changes fluids before recommended times, and knows to check the soda lid purchased from McDonalds. 
OP: Understand that any vehicle has the potential to fail. Knowing what issues we face puts us one step ahead of the normal "car owner". You are new here, use these forums to educate yourself and really see the failure in your post that this is a weak engine. The FSI & TSI are both great engines, while one might be better than the other in design, they both are powerhouses that VW has given us.


----------



## edy777 (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: (hinshu)*

I own the service myself,so don't try to tell me who am I....







I work alone for many years and I repaired lot's of engines from old carburetor to newest direct injection or common rail diesel engines,the first 2.0T FSI engines are bad,you can call me any words you can,but this come on practice....No repairs needed for cars 3 years old,that's the fact i saw on my own Eyes,lot's of friendly shop calls with a questions of how to and so on...Because the local dealer knows nothing at all,just changing the whole damn engines or parts,without asking question why?...







That's why i founded this forum,not in search of performance but in search of same issues people suffer from...


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (hinshu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hinshu* »_
you're kidding right? This quote reminds me of the fact that there are just two types of people in this world, Car Owners and Drivers.
*Car Owners* know how to sign lease and loan agreements, start the car and place a McDonalds cup with an improperly secured lid in the cup holder. Occasionally they can change the station while driving, and remember to change the oil only 10k miles past the last scheduled change. They fail at signalling and almost always drive slow in the fast lane.
*Drivers* know more about their car than the owners manual does. Takes pride in their car and realizes that nothing is 100%, but in an attempt to strive to perfection fixes things before they fail, changes fluids before recommended times, and knows to check the soda lid purchased from McDonalds. 
OP: Understand that any vehicle has the potential to fail. Knowing what issues we face puts us one step ahead of the normal "car owner". You are new here, use these forums to educate yourself and really see the failure in your post that this is a weak engine. The FSI & TSI are both great engines, while one might be better than the other in design, they both are powerhouses that VW has given us.

Quite possibly one of the best posts I have read in a very long time.
Our family has owned VAG Engined cars since 1982....it is now 2010 and we have not switched brands nor do we plan to.Knowing the faults of your platform help you to understand the vehicle and accept what is needed to fix them.
Enjoy the forum,it will be the best resource you will have in the future.


----------



## Britishav8tor (May 8, 2007)

*Dear Troll*

The TFSi is for the most part a great engine. However you have to shake your head and wonder what the hell the engineers were thinking on some aspects. Things like; the the weak DV found in pre 08s, The awful PCV system (saaber2 has a great solution to this). The 'A' style cam and its lashing and fuel pump lifters issues. Carbon and gunk deposits on the valves which is related to the PCV system. DSG ... need I say more. Fuel line rattle, Bass/radio issues. The list of TSBs goes on and on. The GTi lives up to Hitlers original name for the Beetle, "Kraft durch Freude (KdF-Wagen, literally "strength through joy car"). The rabbit might be the true Volkswagen (peoples car) the GTi is the thinking mans car. Someone that takes pride in his driving experience without having to be a sell out and drive a 3 series, or C class. If you like to work on your car, fix and tinkers then welcome to the club, if you want a car that you can get in and go and have an uneventful, boring driving experience please send me your keys and title for your GTi and find your way to your local Toyota dealership and buy a Prius.


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: (edy777)*


_Quote, originally posted by *edy777* »_You can try to ignore it,say everything is fine,but it is still weak engine...As for those who has new models of tsi and tfsi that has no such problems,it proves that Volkswagen uses his clients as a Rabbits for testing his new product and those who still have cars older....Oh they don't give a sh....It's out of a warranty anyway...







That's a fact...As for Bmw I didn't seen any of their Engine that needed to be opened up and inspected with 55k odometer or even less...4.4 is one of weakest engines of BMW,but it roles to 120k with no openings....









You see........it's people like this that make all the rest of the VW community look bad. The fact is, you keep refrencing a BMW, that's all fine. If you are comparing your FSI-powered vehicle to a BMW and your FSI keeps falling short of what you expect, go buy a BMW and join _bimmerworks.com_, it's a great forum much like this one(filled with stories of great success, but even more of great failure!). But you are never going to accomplish anything coming onto Vortex and bashing an engine that many of us have come to love dealing with an figuring out all the poorly-engineered problems. 
I mean, hell.........if VW had designed a bulletproof engine that never needed any work, then I'd be "sh*t outa work"! So for that I love them, and I also own one of the very first-ran FSI cars..so yes, you name the FSI problem and I have been there with my car AT LEAST once! But it's now just crossed 106K miles and still drives as well as the day I bought it(only better now modified).

_Quote, originally posted by *edy777* »_it proves that Volkswagen uses his clients as a Rabbits for testing his new product

Well this is not true, Audi uses the engines/technology first here in the states and then within 18 months, VW uses it....so Audi is our "test rabbit" as you may say.

_Quote, originally posted by *edy777* »_...As for Bmw I didn't seen any of their Engine that needed to be opened up and inspected with 55k odometer or even less...4.4 is one of weakest engines of BMW,but it roles to 120k with no openings....









You have to compare cars that are similar. If you are going to use the 4.4L, that's fine.....but you better be comparing it to the 4.2L Phaeton or Touareg. If you want a BMW engine to compare to a FSI, try using the Direct-injection engines that they use. The 335i engine for example. Has the EXACT issues that our FSI engines do and BMW engieers are working on the fix for that as well. The intake valves gum up causing loss of power as well as cold-start misfires and eventual injector failure. All German-made cars are more alike than you know now. All parts are sourced from the same companies and are engineered very similar in function.
Well I'm off my soap box now, so on with more VW bashing, right? I'll await your reply........if the thread does not get the *BLACK HOLE *before then
-J. Hines
"VW driver/doctor"


----------



## eatmorice (May 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (dubman6)*

Its simple take care of your car and it will take care of you.
25k running stage 2, I race it almost every weekend, change my oil every 5k, Changed my Cam follower @ 20K, always run 93 octane, replaced my Pcv before it blew with BSH unit, theres no Voodoo involved in having a trouble free FSI engine.
i feel bad for the OP and others who had problems with the Fsi engine, sheet happens and i believe the manufacture should compensate you for that but other wise if you look after it, it will last a long @ss time.
IMO VW built a great engine and car package, there's no better feeling then kicking @SS on the track and being able to take your girl out right after in the same car with out her BI$%hing because its to loud or its rides to stiff or looking like a Boy racer (Sti, Evo owners) blah blah blah.... this engine is genuis
be thankful for what you have or else go buy a Honda Si and Have dreams bout putting out this much power and torque with the stock clutch and bolt ons....


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (eatmorice)*

I love this car. Sure there are some problems, but seriously its like the relationship between a dog and his/her master. No matter how much bad **** you do to that dog, it will still love you. Im the dog in this senario








THe FSi is beyond its time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## higher.one (Jan 5, 2010)

stop feeding the troll.....let this thread die cuz its garbage. weak engines??? then why all the awards and why the capability to home so much hp/tq? he obviously doesnt know ****. and if you dont expect problems dont but a car of any kind with over 50k mi. damn, even i want to feed the troll now....


----------



## TAIVWAUDITECH (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: (higher.one)*

Denial.............it's not just a river in Egypt.........








I am sorry,but to spend 30K+ on a car and have to remove the fuel pump every 30K miles is not "alright" or "normal".......I also own Toyotas (pickup trucks for beach/surf duty) and there is absolutely no comparison,literally change oil & change plugs/filters every 30K....oh,and add gas!


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

lol but let's be honest DI is a new technology and it's at least very accessible and an easy 10-15 minute job.
it sucks... but it could be worse.


----------



## rkmoore (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: For god sake don't buy a car with 2.0 T FSI engine (edy777)*

this seems to me that it might be user error on your part. anyone that i know that has properly maintained their FSI (including preventative maintenance) has had next to no problems at all. no car is going to be perfect, sure some maybe built more durably then others but that's the kinda of research you should have done before you made the investment into a car. trade in your A4 for an 98 civic and call it a day.


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I have a daily driver that runs 23lbs of boost and it cost me $14K + $3K in mods. I don't see how this is a problem...


----------



## piston (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (SmithersSP)*

VW should change their slogan to "Mechanics Wanted."
I've owned about 10 cars and the GTI has to be the most sensitive and high maintenance car I have ever owned. I just can't imagine the issues that are waiting to explode on unsuspecting owners who just drive their car and let jiffy lube service their cars.
Also, the demonstration at the recent Detroit Auto show doesn't help VW's image.


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (piston)*

Yes,the dancers are there trying to steer your thoughts away from poor engineering & quality control.......


----------



## vliou (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (VWAUDITEK)*

It comes down to this and this ONLY.
With DI engines, you get more HP and better fuel economy, but there is more maintenance involved. I do 30,000 miles a year, so the time I spend with preventative maintenance is worth it to me.
If you do 5000 miles a year...the fuel savings isn't worth it, so go with port injection....
Audi / BMW / Porsche / Mazda all have many issues with their DI engines. Just google "BMW HPFP problems" - <--as an example.


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vliou)*

How come the salesmen don't tell you this when you buy the car?
"Here sir,is the Mk5 GTI,it is a wonderful car with a very efficient direct injection engine,however you will have to remove the fuel pump every 20-30K to inspect the cam follwer or you may have a damaged cam that costs 2K to fix,not to mention there is a possibilty of your AC compresor locking up,and you may have intermittent power loss due to a PCV diaphragm that breaks quite often,not to mention various fuel pressure sensors that fail regularly as well,and power windows that just lock up,and you MAY have a diverter alve that will fail,,but we can repair that for you for a small charge,oh,I almost forgot,the car will consume oil at a quart every 2k miles or so,if it uses more than this,we have to install a new engine due to faulty cylinder bore coating material.""I also want to mention,of the CEL light comes on,it may just be a small issue with sludge on the intake valves,no big deal,you just have to clean them up and hope the light stays off,and hope the injectors are not clogged as well."
"Other than those small points,enjoy your 30K Mk5 and we will see you soon,at the service department."
"Atleast it is a good looking car(?)"


















_Modified by VWAUDITEK at 11:52 AM 1-11-2010_


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (edy777)*


_Quote, originally posted by *edy777* »_As for Bmw I didn't seen any of their Engine that needed to be opened up and inspected with 55k odometer or even less.

Not real familiar with the N54 I take it?


----------



## piston (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (VWAUDITEK)*

The world is aware that VW is a German car but does this guy need to salute its past at the Detroit auto show at a press conference ?


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (piston)*

"Yes,it is true,vee are trying to get back at zee vorld by giving zee vorld zees complete POS.........err.....Volkswagen"


----------



## edy777 (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (VWAUDITEK)*

That was good







Guys I respect that you all love those cars,but I am not a millionaire to spent so many cash and time in my garage to ride such a car,if you love it....Go on....But people most know the true,if your'e not a mechanic don't buy Fsi....That's all,as for me-today I was removing the engine 6 hours after the everyday work,you know...I just don't feel very happy about it,I'm ***** tired...


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (edy777)*

So you are removing the engine from your A4? And we still do not know why? There are only a handful of factory FSIs that have had catastrophic damage requiring complete removal of the engine. Sure, you have to replace the cam and pull intake for valve cleaning, but that's a few hours of work at most.
So again, what happened to your car? God forbid you say you through a rod or the bottom end came apart.......something that routine maint. could have prevented. SO WHAT HAPPENED?!
-J. Hines


----------



## mk6_myke (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (piston)*


_Quote, originally posted by *piston* »_The world is aware that VW is a German car but does this guy need to salute its past at the Detroit auto show at a press conference ?










lmao


----------



## cadbury99 (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: For god sake don't buy a car with 2.0 T FSI engine (edy777)*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/W...gines
Top of the list.

-Cad


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

change oil at 5k -> make sure to have updated PCV/working PCV or get a catch can -> check your cam follower (how often is your choice) replace if necessary = car will be fine, its a car and to meet intense emission laws the car is designed to slowly kill itself, all cars are being made like this, its the nature of the beast.


----------



## vliou (Nov 22, 2009)

Regarding the cam follower, it BEATS me why so many people complain about checking it on their V-dubs. If you think your transversely mounted engine is "hard" to change, try it longitudinally. - you basically end up throwing out your back b/c it's located WAY in the back there...stupid bolts so stupidly far back don't help either. BAH.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *vliou* »_Regarding the cam follower, it BEATS me why so many people complain about checking it on their V-dubs. If you think your transversely mounted engine is "hard" to change, try it longitudinally. - you basically end up throwing out your back b/c it's located WAY in the back there...stupid bolts so stupidly far back don't help either. BAH.


BUT you have torsen quattro!







i would trade for that


----------



## vliou (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*

Bah, you can have that and i'll take your Haldex. I drive Auto...so the stupid Torsen + Long. mounted engine means = vibrations at idle (I even have adaptation bumped up to 132...it's better, but still there)...it's Southwestern Ontario...we don't get THAT much snow lol...


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *vliou* »_Bah, you can have that and i'll take your Haldex. I drive Auto...so the stupid Torsen + Long. mounted engine means = vibrations at idle (I even have adaptation bumped up to 132...it's better, but still there)...it's Southwestern Ontario...we don't get THAT much snow lol...


the non 09 A3's are FWD


----------



## vliou (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*

Oh...yeah I can feel where you're coming from. I live with my Audi mainly for those snowy winter days. With Nokian Hakka R+ Quattro = rooster tails about 8 feet high (preferably landing on some POS BMW or MB) still achieving 0 to 60km/hr in record speeds while every one else is spinng their wheels...








I live for winter...hehe


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *vliou* »_Oh...yeah I can feel where you're coming from. I live with my Audi mainly for those snowy winter days. With Nokian Hakka R+ Quattro = rooster tails about 8 feet high (preferably landing on some POS BMW or MB) still achieving 0 to 60km/hr in record speeds while every one else is spinng their wheels...








I live for winter...hehe


at least i have a good set of winters on







even the FWD audis seem to handle quite well in the snow compared to others.


----------



## vliou (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*

ESP V8 does wonders for sure!!


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

the 2.0T is like an Alfa Romero cars/engine (see top gear for the reference) you know its going to be comple xand most likely break, but you can't stop and come back for more. We are like abused wife's vw/audi throws us down the stairs and we come back for more... at least i do














Its the passion!


----------



## edy777 (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (dubman6)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tNMgOl754k-this is what happened...Nobody can find what causes the sound,I've changed the cam follower,belts,rods,water pump....Also I checked the bearings they are perfect...I am pi***** about this engine my hands falls down when I see it...







The situation became hopeless and in my Town nobody knows nothing about this engine...







So the last chance is motor swap...It will be borrowed from Audi TT,year 2008.When the car will be sold and I definitely wouldn't bye one more...







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## edy777 (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: (vliou)*

Agree with that...


----------



## edy777 (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: (edy777)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tNMgOl754k Sorry the first link was bad...


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: (edy777)*

Did you follow Audis "awesome" recomended 10,000 mile oil change interval??








These engines LOVE to burn oil and if you don't check it for 3-4 months (happens a LOT)then you will have engine damaging low oil level.
It is HILARIOUS that some of you say "what's the BIG deal wth checking the cam follower?"..........tell that to the 19 year old sorority girl that is driving the GTI her dad bought her,or the 50 year old that is re-living his younger days with a "peppy" new VW......
You guys don't live in the real world where 99% of people don't know or understand what the hell we are talking about........


----------



## b0mb3r (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: (VWAUDITEK)*

Here is what I can say about my experience... yes these motors are maintenance intensive. yes there are many issues. yes they burn oil. However, one needs to look at the positives also.
And really, when I was shopping for my GTI reliability was not my top concern. Few months ago I felt the same way as the OP, but after 72K; I still have fun driving the car. Considering all these issues, I still thing this is the best car I ever owned. (and this one is #6).


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

does my car burn oil.. not anymore so no (stop using dealer crap + Catch can) the only real problem i had was a defective A cam take out my HPFP. otherwise it has been 1+ year of normal operation (knocks on wood) of course i change my oil every 4-5K which makes a large difference. I would not call my car "unreliable" at this point.


----------



## idoke1 (Feb 22, 2009)

I did experience many problems with my 2006 VW GLI. Maybe because it was made in Mexico??? 
Anyway, from what I remember, the car started giving me problems at 22K miles. Turns out to be a broken motor mount. Got it fixed under factory warranty. 
Next problem came around 32K miles. My A/C went out and it seemed to be missing from my engine. Again, Dealer covered it under factory warranty. 
At 40K miles, my car started struggling with off and on CELs. Problem was one of my camshaft(the one located next to the high fuel pressure pump) had worn down so bad that it was barley opening and closing the valves. Dealer fixed it at no cost.... 
At 49K miles, my cam follower went out. It was too cover under factory warranty. 
At 52K miles, I had my car chipped (APR stage I) and it was great! 
At 60K miles, my cam follower went out again. Cost me $70 USD for it and labor was done by me. Easy DIY. 
At 64K miles, my PCV went out....got a EuroJet PCV fix and it was good.
Lastly.... at 67K miles, my pressure plate went out (Done by me trying to launch it from a stop on 2nd gear) NOTE: DO NOT TRY THIS AT ALL!!!! Took me one whole day with beer to end all the madness from pulling out the tranny and checking everything before replacing the pressure plate. Also replaced the clutch as well...
At 66.9K miles, I said farwell and sold it for $10K cash. 
I still like VW but I'm looking to buy another FSI engine. 
NOTE: Yes, I oil changed my car with royal purple fully synthetic oil every 3K miles with cabin filter and air filter replacments as well....


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: (idoke1)*

Wow...........that sounds like you had a GREAT experience with your car! (sarcasm)


----------



## bdcs (Oct 14, 2009)

*Re: (b0mb3r)*

I'm 63 and reliving my younger days and I know exactly what you guys are talking about. But I agree with you that most people who own GTI's do not read these Forums.


----------



## vliou (Nov 22, 2009)

Dear people who don't read forums,
Thank you - for allowing me to write you. I wanted to let you know how much I appreciate that you are just a person driving a car, and not a driver.
Thank you for being the guinea pig of your car - for putting blind faith in manufacturer suggested maintainance.
But MOST of all, thank you in advance for allowing Audi of America to realize several issues with their cars that will only become prominent when you hit 100000 miles or more. I did, also, want to thank you at this time for revealing to them the sludge problem with the 1.8T's. If it were not for your faith in them, engines around the world would not have been warrantied due to poor maintenance. It is through large numbers of people just like you who make the carmakers get off their butt. 
While I understand that I am a fanatic and take care of my car better than you, it is nice knowing how bad things can get - and that if they go wrong, the rest of you 90% of customers will make the manufacterers aware and have them cover us all.
Thank you again.
Yours truly,
a VwVortex Forum member.


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: (vliou)*

let this thread die!


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: (rickjaguar)*

Truth hurts yeah.....


----------



## mk6_myke (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: (rickjaguar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rickjaguar* »_let this thread die!

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i dont think this post helps


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*Re: (edy777)*

dude, ur engine sounds bad.
i was thinking rod knock or something bad, but u said u swapped the rods already.
did u check ur bearings and everything?
when was the last time u changed ur plugs and coils? 
lmao, ur car sounds more diesel like any diesel ive ever heard. ****ing semi-truck territory...


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: (dubman6)*

Well all I can say is my car must be broken or something cuz I haven't seen any of these 2.0t issues at all really. Bought my 06; back in 05' so I'd expect to be worse off that everybody. 
Lousy ass cars......... @ 55k and 4 years I've changed 2 ignition coils, 1 follower (still looked good @45k), dealer did an O2 sensor for misfires, The one common problem I've had was the A/C compressor went out, dealer changed out the whole system under warranty
Maintenance wise I've done brakes once, but that was more of an upgrade than maintenance, changed oil every 5-7k, plugs 2 or 3 times and cleaned up the intake valves @50k.
The only cars I've ever owned were VWs, and this one has required the least maintenance, period. 
I can understand that it would be a bad car for that 19y/o girl and I feel bad for her, but I'm not her and my MKV is pretty damn easy for me to live with
Hmmm....maybe I'll pony up and buy one of those damn fine BMWs........
http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=340048 
google "hpfp failure", you'll find 10 pages of BMWs for every 1 VW page
Mazda is the company that really got it right the first time. IIRC, their HPFP design is similar to ours, but it's hard to find info about failures. But I'll change 10 followers per year before I think about thinking about owning a Mazda. They gave me a Mazda6 rental when my AC went out, I only drove it cuz I sold my Dyno back in '98


----------



## ShutItDown (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (blackvento36)*

I couldn't take it anymore and sold mine last week. Bought a Subaru and I love it.


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)




----------



## edy777 (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: (placenta)*

This thread wouldn't give up so easy,people are expressing their feelings and posts of people that was abused by such a catastrophic Engineering are needed,they showed a problem







All I wanted to hear,that I am not alone messed up with that engine.







Thank for you thoughts,this is enough for me


----------



## piston (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: (edy777)*


_Quote, originally posted by *edy777* »_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tNMgOl754k Sorry the first link was bad...










That thing sounds like a John Deer tractor. Definitely not the typical clicking noise of the FSI engine.


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i had a timing belt go resulting in the engine being killed... but guess what... VW replaced the engine... and then i put a 3071R on that engine from brand new... works like a dream!! (aside from not enough power). The FSI is a great engine (take note of the fact that it is still used on the TT-S and Golf R)
I love how its the worst engine ever made... but the people who have severe problems are in the minority... Stuff happens... it gets fixed... thats life!


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_i had a timing belt go resulting in the engine being killed... but guess what... VW replaced the engine... and then i put a 3071R on that engine from brand new... works like a dream!! (aside from not enough power). The FSI is a great engine (take note of the fact that it is still used on the TT-S and Golf R)
I love how its the worst engine ever made... but the people who have severe problems are in the minority... Stuff happens... it gets fixed... thats life! 


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cust11 (Jan 9, 2010)

This is a big bawwww post because sometimes moving parts fail. My 4.3 S-10 has 143,000 miles on it, 70,000 of those miles were on the 125 shot. It has stock internals and the original clutch. I expected to pick up bits and pieces of motor long ago but I don't whine like a baby when something breaks. 
On that note, I have seen engines fall apart before they are even past their break in period. Clearly the OP doesn't realize that **** happens and just because something happened to his car doesn't mean every 2.0fsi is garbage. 
Any GM fans know about the 3800 series engines having intake manifold and head gasket problems... 20 years later... They still do. Hasn't stopped anyone from buying a Monte Carlo, impala, camero, etc etc. 
Suck it up and fix your car


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cust11* »_
Any GM fans know about the 3800 series engines having intake manifold and head gasket problems... 20 years later... They still do. Hasn't stopped anyone from buying a Monte Carlo, impala, camero, etc etc. 
Suck it up and fix your car


haha thats funny cause i just dropped off my dad at the mechanics to pick up his 3800 series two rebuilt Oldsmobile. Had that massive coolant leak and had to rebuild the engine.


----------



## edy777 (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*

Please take a note that post was written for the first generation of T FSI models.Thank you and have a nice day!


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *edy777* »_Please take a note that post was written for the first generation of T FSI models.Thank you and have a nice day!










there isn't a 2nd Gen T FSI 
its FSI 05.5 to 08
TSI 08.5 to present 
the S3/TTS/R motor is an T FSI just with different internals and a K04. They suffer from the same problems.


----------



## hayejay (Jun 16, 2008)

I find this post very amusing. This guy doesn't know much about other cars. I have worked for the Japanese as a tech and service man. I have worked with the American companies and now I work with VW. The Japanese rep is BS! They have problems just like everyone else! American Companies too! Heck the Japanese Companies are sneaky and have service updates that are really recalls and hide the fact that they have problems. Look at Toyota now with the gas Peddle sticking killing people because they wanted to deney any problems! This guy is retared and a couple simple fixes on a very advance engine. The problems are minor and everyone has some issues when something new comes out! Thats how it is!! VW 2.0T are very realiable engines!


----------



## jetta2002silver (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdotA3mike* »_i don't see why your being such an ****** you bought the first engine of its kind from vw/audi. If you did your research and understood how cars work you would know first run cars/engines have issues. 
main problems
cam follower = solved by using a roller cam in there new engine / H2 sport has fixed this issue
PCV = if it fails they will replace the system but a 200 buck catch can will solve a whole mess of issues EVERY DI car will eventually face. 
DV = will fix under warranty or replace it with there new D revision for like 100 bucks 
A/C = they will fix that if you are in warranty 
Coil packs = they recalled a bunch of cars and will replace them even if they are not bad. 
the 2.0T won engine of the year for 4 years it produces stock 100 HP per litre and can produce up to 400 on pump gas and BT kits 
what did yo expect? those numbers used to be unheard of of course its a hi strung engine. 
maybe you should have bought a GM boat with a 4 litre V6 they are relaib.... er wait my dad just had his GM engine kill itself with a massive coolant leak in the engine... 
**** happens







get the most use out of your warranty and fix the faults of the car if you can (change oil often, catch can, H2 sports cam roller fix/replace cam follower every 20k) or sell the car. 
my friends mazda was so much better then the whole coolent system failed after 30k and kill the car too great engine







(mazde only paid for the engine and not the labour as well) 
the new GTR kills trannys and voids warranties faster then it can get to 60 
my dad's old ford had complete suspension failure after the left side bail joint fell off on the highway







(car was 2 years old) 
cara are not toys you have to look after them and understand what you are getting into and not trust a brand of what the sales guy tells you. teach yourself and research http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif even then you can still get ****ed. 
Your a complete tool if you think that qualifies this to be the worst engine ever made.....









_Modified by tdotA3mike at 9:15 PM 1/9/2010_

I tend to agree with the original poster. I've had lots of engine issues with my 2.0T engine (2006). Injectors, coil packs, intake camshaft, hpfp, etc... I would VW to have encountered and FIXED these issues BEFORE they sell the engine. What was the point of doing their 1000000km testing if they don't encounter and engineer a way to resolve these issues before they sell the engine?


----------



## vliou (Nov 22, 2009)

WOW! You're serious? They tested the engine for 1 million kilometers?!


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

not one single engine, no, but numerous engines all resulting in a million miles.


----------



## vliou (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Krieger)*

Wow - that's pretty cool. Does anyone have like a link or something to their testing process?


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *vliou* »_Wow - that's pretty cool. Does anyone have like a link or something to their testing process?


never heard of 1mill testing but when they do test the engines its
done in Germany with completely different standards in oils, fuel, and run in lean stratification mode.
Any first run engine with any car company is always a risk! every car company has run into this. 
Audi/Vw fixed most of the problems with this engine in revisions its why you have a warranty! 
2nd the issues they could not solve; they solved in a complete redesign of the FSi engine in the TSi 
Its very easy to maintenance this engine if you take the time to understand what the issues are. 


_Modified by tdotA3mike at 9:48 PM 1/25/2010_


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: (jhines_06gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhines_06gli* »_
You see........it's people like this that make all the rest of the VW community look bad. The fact is, you keep refrencing a BMW, that's all fine. If you are comparing your FSI-powered vehicle to a BMW and your FSI keeps falling short of what you expect, go buy a BMW and join _bimmerworks.com_, it's a great forum much like this one(filled with stories of great success, but even more of great failure!). But you are never going to accomplish anything coming onto Vortex and bashing an engine that many of us have come to love dealing with an figuring out all the poorly-engineered problems. 


Completely agree! I switched to my GTI from a 2000 BMW M5 with the s62. Want to talk about an expensive ass motor that breaks every two seconds... spun rod bearings at 100,000 miles exactly and turned itself into a pile of scrap. BMW makes beautiful motors, but they are just as susceptible to design flaws... 
My GTI is a **** load more fun to drive than the M5, hands down... this 2.0T, even in completely stock form, it a monster motor for only 4 cylinders getting 30 mpg. If you have the opportunity to own this motor since new, where you can meticulously keep track of regular/preventative maintenance, then it will last 150K miles easy.
thank god i have a 2008 2.0T that runs perfect in completely stock form, barely eats a drop of oil between changes, and consistently pulls harder than 90% of all motors available to the general public... but don't be fooled, i've had other issues... blew out my second brake booster, popping subframe, constant interior rattles. but whatever, i'm stoked with my car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jetta2002silver (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdotA3mike* »_
never heard of 1mill testing but when they do test the engines its
done in Germany with completely different standards in oils, fuel, and run in lean stratification mode.
Any first run engine with any car company is always a risk! every car company has run into this. 
Audi/Vw fixed most of the problems with this engine in revisions its why you have a warranty! 
2nd the issues they could not solve; they solved in a complete redesign of the FSi engine in the TSi 
Its very easy to maintenance this engine if you take the time to understand what the issues are. 

_Modified by tdotA3mike at 9:48 PM 1/25/2010_

Gee never thought of that!! Some problem with your reasoning....
1: Audi/Vw fixed most of the problems with this engine in revisions its why you have a warranty! 
Sorry buy my problems were after warranty. Where does that leave me?
2:2nd the issues they could not solve; they solved in a complete redesign of the FSi engine in the TSi 
Its very easy to maintenance this engine if you take the time to understand what the issues are. 
Again how does an engine redesign help me now? Oh right, it doesn't. My car has had all the recommended maintenance done and it still has had lots of problems. This is nothing more then poor engineering on VWs part, plain and simple.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta2002silver* »_
Gee never thought of that!! Some problem with your reasoning....
1: Audi/Vw fixed most of the problems with this engine in revisions its why you have a warranty! 
Sorry buy my problems were after warranty. Where does that leave me?
2:2nd the issues they could not solve; they solved in a complete redesign of the FSi engine in the TSi 
Its very easy to maintenance this engine if you take the time to understand what the issues are. 
Again how does an engine redesign help me now? Oh right, it doesn't. My car has had all the recommended maintenance done and it still has had lots of problems. This is nothing more then poor engineering on VWs part, plain and simple. 


never said it wasn't poor engineering, its VW's first DI engine. They learned allot. They did fix a bunch of issues via revisions. What problems do you have? carbon build up? welcome to DI engines, take a look at BMW Mazda Ford etc... that use DI they are all having issues with carbon build up. fix? 200$ worth of catch can pretty easy to install and maintain. 
coils? thats a recall item and is fixed for free. DV valve? thats a 70$ part to get the latest revision on ECStuing. 
The cam follower? now thats a bad design but H2 sport has solved that with there fix
Oil dilution problem another bad design fix? change your oil by 5k. 
i haven't had to put allot of time and money into my car and it has been fine i focused on this engines weakness and solved them as much as possible and as soon as i could. now i can enjoy its strengths tons of power for a very small power plant. 
If you did not do your research on this car and engine before hand and learn from history the risk that you are taking on a first gen engine, what do you expect?


----------



## hayejay (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (jetta2002silver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta2002silver* »_
I tend to agree with the original poster. I've had lots of engine issues with my 2.0T engine (2006). Injectors, coil packs, intake camshaft, hpfp, etc... I would VW to have encountered and FIXED these issues BEFORE they sell the engine. What was the point of doing their 1000000km testing if they don't encounter and engineer a way to resolve these issues before they sell the engine? 

The test are just test and they are not driven miles in a car. The test are in a lab. I have heard about some of these issue and again they are minor issues. Yes VW should have just had a dam TSB got the cars in and just replaces the failing parts.. And remember VW doesn't build every little part on a car so you can also blam the suppliers that build the part. The HPFP comes from Hitachi and Japanese company so most likely the cam follower part does too. 
I am sry some of you guys have had problem I have not had these problems.


----------



## TAIVWAUDITECH (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (hayejay)*

" but don't be fooled, i've had other issues... blew out my second brake booster, popping subframe, constant interior rattles. but whatever, i'm stoked with my car "...........yeah,sounds like a awesome car for 30K..........


----------



## TAIVWAUDITECH (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TAIVWAUDITECH)*

Don't get me wrong,the engines are very efficient,make great power/tq.,but come on,VW has had so many issues with these.
What car needs valves "cleaned" at 20K miles and f;lapper motors that fail or get stuck from too much PCV oil?What car manufactured in the 2000's needs to have its fuel pump constantly inspected?
This is NOT NORMAL.


----------



## MP413Racer (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TAIVWAUDITECH)*

sounds to me like it's time for a 1.8t swap...nevAr lose again


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MP413Racer)*

I own both,and I have NEVER had to check my fuel pump in the 75K miles I have driven the 1.8T.......had to change coil packs,and a DV......but those are also issues on a 2.0T


----------



## hayejay (Jun 16, 2008)

Ugh


----------



## JLT (May 18, 2008)

down with FSI! bring back fuel injectors in the intake manifolds without lame fuel pumps that blow up!


----------



## DiscoGLI (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TAIVWAUDITECH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TAIVWAUDITECH* »_
What car needs valves "cleaned" at 20K miles and f;lapper motors that fail or get stuck from too much PCV oil?What car manufactured in the 2000's needs to have its fuel pump constantly inspected?
This is NOT NORMAL.

Acually as a BMW technition I can tell you that we have huge problems with our HPFPs taking a crap on our turbo motors. We are constantly checking pump output and rail pressures. I acually do it on a daily basis. They also have huge problems with corrosion in the injectors which causes the car to barely run. 
So factor that in if your out of warranty....$600 pump + Six injectors at $500 each = $3600 plus new plugs and labor. Thats what it would cost you to deal with a fuel problem on any N54 BMW motor. 
Checking the cam follower every now and then is nothing compared to that. I mean honestly if you are a VW/AUDI tech like your screenname states it should take you 15 min at most to do. Thats what it takes me.
As far as carbon build-up on valves and valve cleanings are concerned that is a standard issue happening on the Mini cooper side of our shop. They are also direct injection turbocharged four cylinders that require valve cleanings every 20k.
Food for thought but its not just VW bro


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DiscoGLI)*

All I have learned from what you are tellng me is that Mini's and BMW's are total POS's as well!








I guess this is what new "technology" is about?????
Then I guess the best cars had carburetors!!


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (VWAUDITEK)*

You are right,pump removal is a 20 minute job,UNLESS you have the early car with the POS 12 point banjo bolt!


----------



## mk6_myke (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: (piston)*

sounds real bad dude! wow


----------



## jetta2002silver (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdotA3mike* »_
never said it wasn't poor engineering, its VW's first DI engine. They learned allot. They did fix a bunch of issues via revisions. What problems do you have? carbon build up? welcome to DI engines, take a look at BMW Mazda Ford etc... that use DI they are all having issues with carbon build up. fix? 200$ worth of catch can pretty easy to install and maintain. 
coils? thats a recall item and is fixed for free. DV valve? thats a 70$ part to get the latest revision on ECStuing. 
The cam follower? now thats a bad design but H2 sport has solved that with there fix
Oil dilution problem another bad design fix? change your oil by 5k. 
i haven't had to put allot of time and money into my car and it has been fine i focused on this engines weakness and solved them as much as possible and as soon as i could. now i can enjoy its strengths tons of power for a very small power plant. 
If you did not do your research on this car and engine before hand and learn from history the risk that you are taking on a first gen engine, what do you expect? 


Hmm.... What did I expect? I EXPECTED VW (the second largest car company in the world with vast engineering resources) to properly engineer an engine. The utter absurdity of your statement and thinking bogle my mind. So customers are expected to self engineer their own engines? Hmm... if VW is thinking like that (which I doubt), they will not reach their stated goal of vastly increasing their sales in the U.S. Mainstream customers will not put up with it.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (jetta2002silver)*

After reading through this I find some of the responses surprising.
To say that many of these problems can be fixed or prevented with aftermarket solutions (catch can), constant inspection (cam follower), or warranty (coils, DV, PCV) is possibly a solution to the person that already owns the car but no one wants to do any of them. It also isn't an excuse for VW/Audi.
Warranty (dropping off car and dealing with it) and doing these other items is still an aggravation for all of us and many of the items go on after the warranty is over.
To say VW suppliers are partially to blame is a joke. I don't care who caused the problem, I bought the car from VW/Audi and it is their responsiblity to provide a trouble free car.
When you say "Drivers" of these cars can handle/deal with it doesn't make sense. Who wants to, yes I can also fix plumbing on my house but don't want to? When I am out inspecting my cam follower and it is 20 degrees out I don't find any enjoyment in it. On a side note, if it was needed to be inspected shouldn't they have told us about it? 
And don't say it isn't their fault because it is was a new design, maybe that's why they were one of the first to market with it, lack of testing and/or quality control on new components. 
Pointing out cars that are worse really shouldn't make anyone feel any better. "Well if you had purchased XYZ car you would have had the same type problems"..
I like my car and haven't had a huge number of issues with it but my job requires that I have a car under a certain age so at the end of next year we have to get a newer car. I drive an 2006 A3 with 90k miles on it, my wife has a 2001 Accord with 80k miles on it. I haven't decided which one to get rid of yet even though one is five years older than the other. You're right, the Accord isn't a "Driver's" car but it has also never had a problem with it, won't ever need a cam follower replaced or the valves cleaned and odds are it will make it longer than my car before it needs work done to it even though it is five years older. The car we will buy will be with cash so it isn't a huge financial issue, I just don't want hassles with the car. 
And if people want to come on this forum to complain about problems, as long as they are telling the trueth or they say it is their opinion, isn't what this is for?


----------



## vliou (Nov 22, 2009)

Round round here we go....we're just going in a big circle here...


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: (vliou)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vliou* »_Round round here we go....we're just going in a big circle here...

And you just brought it back to the top. So yes, you're participation is actually perpetuating the circle.








If you want it to go away it probably would make more sense to ignore the post.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

dmorrow: too true.


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

jetta2002silver and dmorrow:
Very well said! This is a product that could be the 2nd most expensive consumer item you ever buy and some people here treat it like they got an overcooked $35 steak.
Let me put it like this: I've owned 17 cars in my life, 9 of them new. If my 4.5 yr A3 takes a cam follower dump and leaves me with a very expensive cam follower, cam, fuel pump, etc, etc repair bill, I'll never, ever buy another VAG product again. If this problem is real enough to affect a certain % of cars, VAG should increase the warranty to cover it. If Honda can do it w/ my Oddy tranny from 3/36 to 8/108, so can VAG.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

i will say this once then i am done with this thread.
Either make a complaint to Vw/audi and see where that gets you 
sell the car 
or deal with these issues and solve them easily and quickly and enjoy driving the thing. 
i have never apologized for this mess that VW/audi created but i can't stand when people complain about things breaking when they could have been avoided by either not buying the car or dealing with them. 
Should VW extend the warranty of course they should are they? most likely not. 
This is not a house, an appliance, or a toy. 
Its a car that generates a hell of allot of power for 2.0 4 banger. When i bought this car i understood that generating 100HP per liter (with a chip and other things well over 250+ HP) is not easy and it might be a bit work to maintain, but i like this kind of stuff and i had no issues doing this. 
If you wanted something safer you should have bought a Toyota, its allot more like an appliance thats for sure... oh wait they recalled 8 vehicles because of floor mats.... 
[email protected] had a saying a while back (IIRC) you have to pay to play. which means you want boat loads of power + fuel economy, in a small package well you are forcing the car to be way more complex, then add in the joke of emission laws and all of a sudden you have a very complex car that may require more attention then a Toyota, or Honda. 
Do i work on my car everyday? no but i do spend time on this car, but i enjoy doing it. This clearly isn't a car for people who want to "set and forget"
If you do not enjoy maintaining your car then yes this engine which is riddled with design flaws due to many factors and isn't for you, you should sell it right away, because bitching about it and not doing anything is soo pointless. 
But i will always have have a hard time wiping the smile off my face when i step into my car everyday and go for a drive.












_Modified by tdotA3mike at 2:57 PM 1/28/2010_


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*

100 HP per cyliner is nothing... my old K20A2 in my old EP3 SI made over 200 HP without any boost, stock. I then swapped the bottom end out with a k24 from another honda (i think an element, but it was a while ago.) and put down over 300. if i can find the graph, ill post it up.
anyways, that engine was then boosted...
then beaten on like that horse beat on Mr. Hands...
i then sold that engine after about 70,000 miles that i put on it. zero issues.
the guy who bought it took it across country and ran it to like 130,000 miles. zero issues.
last i heard, it was wrecked tho... but if he hadnt rolled it, id best u 10,000 bucks that that engine would still be mint even today.
so, you cant say that high power, low displacement engines are all prone to numerous failures. what about EVOs, STIs, WRXs, RSX-S, S2000s, and all that other big power little monsters out there?
now, im not saying that this engine isnt amazingly powerful for its limitations... I see that all the shortcoming from the factory are being tackled one by one by the tuners and aftermarket engineers, and thats awesome.
whats NOT awesome tho is the average joe who is driving his car till the end of warranty, and then selling it to some kid or young family looking for a nice euro car but cant afford it brand new and then these same people end up getting stuck with THOUSANDS of dollars in repair bills and then hit after hit after hit until they are completely broke and swear off VAG cars forever.
i know when i bought this car, i honestly didnt think that id spend 3k not even including warranty work.... i actually had to dip into my school funds to fix her... and nobody ever told me there would be more to come... hell, noone even told me she had even a single issue to begin with.
love this car, LOVE the monster potential of the engine... but honestly, if i could do it all over again, id have just bought a new SI and spent the 2k down payment, and 3-5k in repair bills into boosting it.








anyways, now that i have it though, im gonna keep it and play with it till it hits about 8k in repair bills. then, she will be put out to pasture.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## hayejay (Jun 16, 2008)

My 2008 FSI with about 60k miles Stage 2 APR exhaust has been a great car me and I don't have any the problems that I have been hearing. My DV never failed ever thou I just upgraded to Forge. The Cam Follower is $50 if I ever need to replace it. So no complains here. I just need to remember to check my oil level every couple thousand miles


----------



## mk6_myke (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: (hayejay)*

what are your stage 2 numbers?^^


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (dubman6)*

I personally own 2x FSI cars. 06 A4 and 07 GTI (77k and 33k respectively). I changed a set of coilpacks on the A4. The A4 is my R&D vehicle and I do plan on a tear down in the coming weeks. Never have the cars left me stranded. The 07 GTI racked up alot of its mileage a couple of years ago doing a NY to Texas run and back which accrued 6kish miles in two months. Not one problem. As for the other platforms, stick a DI system in any engine and you'll have the problems associated w/ DI systems. Whether its Mazda, Mini, Toyota, BMW, etc.
Hondas arent the mavens of reliabilty either. I used to service tons of Accords/Civics in the early 2000's because their torque converters would give out. It was a huge issue. Fuel pump corrosion on the civics were a common problem as well. Lets not get into the frequent problems associated w/ the incredible flimsiness of latching and body parts on these cars either...


----------



## oldcorradopower (Dec 17, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I'm absolutely happy with my FSI. No problem at all !!
Very low maintenance.
No cam follower issue, no fuel pump problem, no intake valve problem and its GIAC chipped since day 2...
122 000 km without problem( just checked cam follower look like 5k new..). The dealer changed the PCV for free on recall. I changed the dv valve, coils and spark plug to latest version myself but everything was working perfectly, I just did that to be sure everything is at maximum performance. Still have the old parts.

Running Motul 5w40 xcess synt oil since second oil change (max 10k service). Perfect running car. 
NO oil comsumption at all.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I really think it's the best car vw has ever done! I had mk2 corrado, mk4 and now this mkV has a superb chassis and handling with even more power than my 2liter mk4 but around the same fuel mileage !! wow I'm SOLD.
I also never had problem with my mk4 burning oil... was running syntec motul also. My mk4 was made in GERMANY 1999 1/2 model.



_Modified by oldcorradopower at 5:24 PM 1-31-2010_


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (oldcorradopower)*

You don't burn any oil because you don't have a MKV. You forgot to mention that its a picture sitting next to your PC. lol


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *rippie74* »_You don't burn any oil because you don't have a MKV. You forgot to mention that its a picture sitting next to your PC. lol


pretty sure he has a 2006 GTI. thought he posted about it in other threads.


----------



## b0mb3r (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Krieger)*

I honestly can't believe that this thread is still going on...I just hit 72K on mine. when it gets warmer outside, I will change my timing belt and clean my valves. It always amazes me that I can get 32-33MPG out of this thing.


----------



## oldcorradopower (Dec 17, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (b0mb3r)*

I have a 2007 GTI but its made in 2006 mid year.
Last oil change, I went to dealer and used the Castrol Euro made for this engine. This oil was performing ok but was lower quality than the Motul. 
I got some kind of honey like thick pink white goo under the oil cap that I removed and also get some perf losses and oil comsumption 1/2 liter on 9500km for the fist time. I'm pretty sure this was oil related only.
I'm very happy with motul oil. Never I will go again to dealer for oil change. NEVER


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krieger* »_
anyways, now that i have it though, im gonna keep it and play with it till it hits about 8k in repair bills. then, she will be put out to pasture.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











A strategic plan to dump money into a car and then get rid of it only once the $8,000 goal of fund dumping has been reached.... Brilliant.


----------



## hayejay (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: (oldcorradopower)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oldcorradopower* »_I'm absolutely happy with my FSI. No problem at all !!
Very low maintenance.
No cam follower issue, no fuel pump problem, no intake valve problem and its GIAC chipped since day 2...
122 000 km without problem( just checked cam follower look like 5k new..). The dealer changed the PCV for free on recall. I changed the dv valve, coils and spark plug to latest version myself but everything was working perfectly, I just did that to be sure everything is at maximum performance. Still have the old parts.

Running Motul 5w40 xcess synt oil since second oil change (max 10k service). Perfect running car. 
NO oil comsumption at all.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I really think it's the best car vw has ever done! I had mk2 corrado, mk4 and now this mkV has a superb chassis and handling with even more power than my 2liter mk4 but around the same fuel mileage !! wow I'm SOLD.
I also never had problem with my mk4 burning oil... was running syntec motul also. My mk4 was made in GERMANY 1999 1/2 model.

_Modified by oldcorradopower at 5:24 PM 1-31-2010_

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Yes my GLI has been great as well


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_
A strategic plan to dump money into a car and then get rid of it only once the $8,000 goal of fund dumping has been reached.... Brilliant.


why not? should i keep it till everything fails, needs replacing, she needs new paint, the subframe is rusted out, and i have spent more in repairs than she is worth?no... 
so yes, it is smart to do. Im not one to throw tons of money at something just because it looks fancy or has a cool name like Audi. Its a car... and a really unreliable one at that. so, ill bide my time till she fails enough to make it not worth biding my time anymore.








****, for all i know, i could have fixed everything on her that needs to be fixed except the HPFP problem... and the fix for that isnt too far away.
if she eats more than 4k in less than a year, again (no joke), shes done. how is that stupid?

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## jonesdavid1997 (Jun 3, 2021)

Just last month, my engine broke down on the highway and had to get it towed back to our apartment. I had to call a buddy out to check what was going on, so far we found a faulty sensor and got that replaced, but the car still didn't start. Another option was to check both belts. The serpentine belt was fine, but when I checked the timing belt it was very loose. Called and asked my mechanic and warned me that the belt possibly snapped. I pulled one end of the belt (with ease), it was supposed to have tension but found the snapped end the belt. I also realized that it's an interference engine, meaning if the belt did snap the pistons clashed with the valves and will be a pain to replace. So I only have three options:

1. Try to replace the timing belt and intake valves, though I'll have to get specialized tools or take it to the shop which is gonna cost more.

2. Replace the engine entirely with either another 2L FSI engine, a 3.6 V6, or a 2L TSI engine.

3. Sell the car and find a car with a non-interference engine.

I own a 2007 Passat B6 wagon with a 2L FSI engine and 6AT. Any suggestions?


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Full motor swap would be the easiest/cheapest route to repair. Valves could have damaged the pistons. Complete block would just be bolt-in without having to machine the head but then you'll never be quite sure about the health of the replacement motor.

Replacing the car is kind of tough in the current car market.


----------



## jonesdavid1997 (Jun 3, 2021)

thegave said:


> Full motor swap would be the easiest/cheapest route to repair. Valves could have damaged the pistons. Complete block would just be bolt-in without having to machine the head but then you'll never be quite sure about the health of the replacement motor.
> 
> Replacing the car is kind of tough in the current car market.


You got a point, just know that this is my first car. I'm learning as I go. It would be a shame to get rid of a wagon since it's getting rare and harder to find in the US. It's also sad that VW is dropping the Passat name by the end of the year here. If I had more I'd import a B7 or a B8 wagon, known overseas as a variant or an estate. They look sick. 😎

If I have to replace the engine, what would you suggest?

2L I4 FSI
2L I4 TSI
3.6L VR6
EV Motor


----------



## Yinzer0116 (11 mo ago)

blackvento36 said:


> *Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*
> 
> 
> _Quote, originally posted by *tdotA3mike* »_
> ...


NO the 4.3's are NOT bulletproof. The Rod bearings are NARROWER than a small block V8. This makes them much, much more prone to spun bearing! Ask me how I know. Not on just one 4.3..... THREE different ones. Most all 4.3 failures are due to spun rod bearings.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Just do another 2L FSI/EA113 so it's plug and play. Unless you want to turn this into a project car.


----------



## jonesdavid1997 (Jun 3, 2021)

thegave said:


> Just do another 2L FSI/EA113 so it's plug and play. Unless you want to turn this into a project car.


No dice. This is my daily driver, and I would want to future proof and modernize it to extend my cars lifespan. I already bought a replacement timing kit, and will replace it just to be sure before I replace the engine.


----------



## keggo (Mar 29, 2007)

jonesdavid1997 said:


> No dice. This is my daily driver, and I would want to future proof and modernize it to extend my cars lifespan. I already bought a replacement timing kit, and will replace it just to be sure before I replace the engine.


3.6L VR6 would probably be the “easiest” swap for your generation Passat since it was offered as an option.

I had 215k on my previous BPY engine (B7 A4 Quattro) with regular and preventative maintenance and no issues at all. The biggest thing to “fail” was the rear coolant flange began to leak. While it was a PITA on the longitudinally mounted engine, on transverse mounted engines, it’s easy. The car ran like new 🤷🏻‍♂️

Conversely, the BPY in my MKVI Golf R has been somewhat of a nightmare due to poor maintenance, bandaid fixes for major issues, etc, from the previous owner’s. It’s 10% luck and 90% maintenance when it comes to engine longevity. Since buying it in October 2020, I’ve rebuilt at least half of the engine lol


----------



## Stevehak55 (6 mo ago)

edy777 said:


> I don't want to show how am I pissed off,but I think it's time for all of you to recognize that TFSI engine is the worst ever engine built,it's crap,I would like to see the eyes of that engineer that made it.....I had a lot of cars,Bmw,Mercedes,Ford lot's of Audi's,but that kind of sheet is seen for the first time....I just don't have the words for that Crap.....I had so many problems with the engine,i could probably buy one more now,and it's only 55k,sheet....If someone wants to discuss this,try to ignore all the posts of damages,sounds and other stuff that happened with all of your cars and what is most crazy these cars are almost new.....The Volkswagen made a big mistake and i think all customers should bring those problems to some newspapers and journals to get these Germans think of what they done...


?


----------



## kirk_augustin (Jul 21, 2012)

{...

*VW/Audi 2.0 TSI/TFSI EA113 Engine Specs, Problems & Reliability*

The two-liter EA113 TFSI engine appeared in 2004. It was designed on the base of naturally aspirated engine VW 2.0 FSI with direct fuel injection. The main difference between two engines is letter T, which means - turbocharged.
That is not the only one difference, of course. The engine was reinforced to maintain a higher power. 2.0 TFSI engine has cast iron cylinder block instead of aluminum block. Inside the new engine block, there are two balancing shafts, another more sturdy crankshaft, new pistons and connecting rods for lower compression ratio. There is 16-valve twin-cam cylinder head mounted on top of the block. The cylinder head got new camshafts, valves, reinforced valve springs. The 2.0 TFSI is equipped with Variable Valve Timing system for the intake camshaft only, direct fuel injection, hydraulic tappets.
The engine uses the small turbocharger BorgWarner K03 (max pressure is 0.6 bar), which provides high torque already from 1800 rpm. More powerful engine versions are equipped with a high-performance turbocharger - KKK K04.

*VW-Audi 2.0 TSI/TFSI Engine Problems and Reliability*
1. High engine oil consumption. It is the usual situation with cars, which mileage is more than average. Often the reason is lousy oil rings or valve of crankcase ventilation.
2. Knocking, like a diesel engine. The reason is wear of camshaft chain tensioner.
3. A car doesn't accelerate at high rpm. This issue will solve by replacement the pusher of the high-pressure fuel pump.
4. Loss of power, horrible acceleration. The problem lies more often in N249 bypass valve. Many people prefer to remove N249 bypass valve.

...}


----------

